# Can I shine a flashlight into the amniotic sac of a kid?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Alright, here’s another one of my weird questions. If anybody of you have incubated chicken eggs, then you are probably familiar with candling. You know, go into a dark room with a flashlight or egg candler, rushing as quickly as possible to see the baby chick(s) before the egg(s) get to cold. Great times..:hide:

Anyway, Personally, I’ve never had to assist a doe with a kid, but as I always do every time my does gets ready to kid, I try to be prepared for any kind of random situation. I’m nervous.

I was wondering if it’s possible when a kid’s amniotic sac comes partially out of the doe, if you could shine a flashlight into the sac to ensure the kid is coming out the right way.
Thanks in advance for anybody who has the answer! And, thanks for putting up with my weird questions! :bighug:
I feel like a crazy maniac asking this question, am I alone wondering this?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Most definitely! I always do! I just did it the other day lol.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

CaramelKittey said:


> Alright, here's another one of my weird questions. If anybody of you have incubated chicken eggs, then you are probably familiar with candling. You know, go into a dark room with a flashlight or egg candler, rushing as quickly as possible to see the baby chick(s) before the egg(s) get to cold. Great times..:hide:
> 
> Anyway, Personally, I've never had to assist a doe with a kid, but as I always do every time my does gets ready to kid, I try to be prepared for any kind of random situation. I'm nervous.
> 
> ...


I do not know of any reason why not to do that. As long as it wouldn't startle the doe, the light should be helpful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like to know before they are out that far. As soon as a toe appears I use 2 fingers to make sure toes are pointing up, that both feet are coming, and that I can feel the nose. If the kid is head back I want to be able to fix it before it's jammed up with pelvic bone and the other kids are trying to pass.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use a headlamp...it is on a band..and hands free! Lets me move my fingers as I watch the birth in progress!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks all!
I’m glad to hear it’s a normal practice. Hopefully nothing goes wrong, but thanks to all your advice I feel pretty prepared....and just a tad terrified. (thumbup):hide:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Normal twins feet and nose...


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Normal twins feet and nose...
> 
> View attachment 171433
> View attachment 171435


Thank you for the pictures! I know the nose and front toes are the normal position, but is it true that a kid coming tail and back legs first is always considered normal?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Back legs first is also a common position. It is a little more difficult for the doe but as long as the legs aren't tucked under the kid it usually is fine 
If you reach in and feel nothing but tail you can 
A. Put the hind end of the doe higher, experienced does will often do this themselves, standing on hind legs and knees. This gives the kid a chance to reposition itself. 
Or 
B. Try to bring the legs back manually. 
What you do depends partly on how roomy the does are. 
I will confess that I have never kidded out a Nigerian etc.


----------

